# Collaborative Chess set



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I was approached by a lady who wanted a chess set to give as a gift. She had no joy from various wood turners she had approached, and someone eventually gave her my name. Now I do not have a lathe, but I do a lot of scroll-saw work. But one of my friends, Bruce, licks the pants off me when it comes to 3D scroll-saw work, so I asked him if he could produce some samples for her. He made a few pieces in 2 different styles - one a conventional style, and a second one based on Notre Dame Cathedral, for which he had a pattern.
She loved this one, and ordered a set, in a box and with a Chess board.

So Bruce made the pieces, and I made the board and box. The wood used for the pieces is Imbuia and Yellowwood, which is a local indigenous wood. For the board and box I used Imbuia and Pau Marfim, which is similar in looks to Yellowwood. The finish all round is Rustin's Danish Oil (from U.K.)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is next level mighty fine...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll second what Stick said - next, next level indeed! Fantastic work on both counts.

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful work.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

B E A U T I F U L L ! ! !

...and I love that you and Bruce took a collaborative approach...GOOD ON YA ! !


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb work all around and the cooperative effort is a treat to learn about. And not a CNC insight.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried scroll sawing, on two seperate occasions. My brain could not cope with cutting a straight line 3" long. I cannot work out how you can do that.
Magnificent work


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice Stuff!!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bogglement!* Those are gorgeous, Rob! Collectors' quality.
Have you had it appraised? Whatever you charged it was worth every penny!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, Rob, what was the inspiration for the Kings and Queens?


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Real nice. In fact damn nice!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the for the nice comments - all credit to Bruce for his steady hand and patience.
@DaninVan - Dan, as I said in my post, the design is based on Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, and is a pattern that Bruce had saved from somewhere, intending to one day make it - I just provided the catalyst - (and the mundane stuff!)

btw, I had suggested that we run a blowlamp over the king and queen, to bring it up to date - but for some reason Bruce didn't like that!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Wildwood said:


> Thanks everyone for the for the nice comments - all credit to Bruce for his steady hand and patience.
> @DaninVan - Dan, as I said in my post, the design is based on Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, and is a pattern that Bruce had saved from somewhere, intending to one day make it - I just provided the catalyst - (and the mundane stuff!)
> 
> btw, I had suggested that we run a blowlamp over the king and queen, to bring it up to date - but for some reason Bruce didn't like that!!


Cute Rob.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Can't seem to find words appropriate......one of a kind and so masterfully made. I'm not sure I even have a place that it would be properly displayed and, dare I think it, even be played. Stunning work indeed. Someone will be ecstatic with this gift.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful unusual chess set. I'm sure she was happy with that one.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Any chance you can get your friend to post some pics scroll sawing one of the pieces. I can't get my head around how it was done.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just...wow. Both for the chess pieces and the board. All beautiful pieces.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments.
@jemangin - Jamie, I will post a link to a video of how 3D scrollsawing is done - using a home-made clamping device to keep everything together till completion. I will find and post it tomorrow pm s.a. time.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

@jemangin - Jamie here is a link to a video on scroll-saw compound cutting, which shows the principal involved. Bruce uses a home made clamp instead of tape after the first side is cut, but the principal is the same.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, looks amazing. You seem to have some beautiful woods available.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Geez, that's nice stuff!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> I was approached by a lady who wanted a chess set to give as a gift. She had no joy from various wood turners she had approached, and someone eventually gave her my name. Now I do not have a lathe, but I do a lot of scroll-saw work. But one of my friends, Bruce, licks the pants off me when it comes to 3D scroll-saw work, so I asked him if he could produce some samples for her. He made a few pieces in 2 different styles - one a conventional style, and a second one based on Notre Dame Cathedral, for which he had a pattern.
> She loved this one, and ordered a set, in a box and with a Chess board.
> 
> So Bruce made the pieces, and I made the board and box. The wood used for the pieces is Imbuia and Yellowwood, which is a local indigenous wood. For the board and box I used Imbuia and Pau Marfim, which is similar in looks to Yellowwood. The finish all round is Rustin's Danish Oil (from U.K.)


That lady should be happy for not to be attended for previous woodturners. The chess set is superb.


----------

